# Sphagnum Peat Moss



## Fernando (May 12, 2011)

Walmart sells this for $8.99 (2.2 CF)

*Has anyone tried this type before?*


----------



## GregUnd (May 12, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> Walmart sells this for $8.99 (2.2 CF)
> 
> *Has anyone tried this type before?*



WoW!....... no, but I'll go buy some tonight if it's available in the stores...and as long as it doesn't contain anything but moss..


----------



## Fernando (May 12, 2011)

Yes. It's available at my walmart here in Cerritos, CA


----------



## TortieLuver (May 12, 2011)

No, I haven't tried that kind. I buy the Premier Sphagnum Peat moss from Lowes. Same amount in the package for $11.99.


----------



## jackrat (May 12, 2011)

Haven't tried it. I've only used the Mosser Lee brand. Sphagnum moss is great stuff.


----------



## Fernando (May 12, 2011)

As long as it's sphagnum peat moss, it shouldn't be any different...right?


----------



## jackrat (May 12, 2011)

Shouldn't make a difference.Just check it out to make sure there's nothing else in it.


----------



## Fernando (May 12, 2011)

Will do. Thanks. If it's all good, I think it's a really good price!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (May 13, 2011)

I have used the bags from lowes and walmart and the lowes brand is better quality but a few dollars more same size bag though.


----------



## Andy99Jones (May 13, 2011)

Peat moss does not contain nutrients but it absorbs nutrients both already existing in the soil and those added by you.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 13, 2011)

Did you buy it? I need to pick some up today and want to get good stuff!


----------



## Fernando (May 13, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Did you buy it? I need to pick some up today and want to get good stuff!



Yes! I bought it last night. There doesnt seem to be anything wrong with it. But I don't know the difference between the lowes and walmart brand. I guess only time will tell. I put a top layer of cypress mulch too so that should hold for a couple months


----------



## Jacob (May 13, 2011)

What Are You Gonna Use Moss For, Substrate Or For The Hide?


----------



## Fernando (May 13, 2011)

Jacob said:


> What Are You Gonna Use Moss For, Substrate Or For The Hide?



Sphagnum peat moss as the bottom substrate. It seems to hold moisture better/longer. If I use anything for the Hide I'd use the New Zealand long fibered moss from Petco or apparently they sell it at the Garden center at Lowes too.


----------



## luke (May 13, 2011)

Fernando - a related thread poped up on here about a month ago. From what I remember about it as moss grows it creates layers. The mosser lee stuff is the top "living" layer of the moss where as the peat is either the bottom or middle layer. Not the same thing, altho it my make little difference as far as the torts are concerned.


----------



## Jacob (May 13, 2011)

Ohh Okay, I Use Zoomed Eco Earth Coco Nut Fiber,
on Sale At Petsmart $5.58 a Big Bag!\It Hoolds Moisture In great


----------



## DixieParadise (Jul 28, 2011)

When I built my outdoor enclosure, I tilled in the sphagnum peat moss with topsoil. Then covered it witha about an inch of cypress mulch. That was about a month ago. I am going to put down some more cypress mulch but the bottom substrate seems to be holding moisture good.


----------

